# meta refresh + frame



## kesnw (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

kann ich in folgendem Metarefresh auch ein target für einen Frame angeben?


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/">
```


----------



## PetraP (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Diese Frage kam bei mir auch schon oft und ich habe versucht zu tüfteln: ohne Erfolg, denn ein target hat immer das refresh ausgehebelt.

Wenn man aber den oben genannten Tag direkt in das Frame eingibt( das neu geladen werden soll), so bleiben alle anderen Frames davon unberührt und ein Ziel erübrigt sich somit.

Liebe Grüße Petra


----------

